# WoW-Artattak



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mir das Pika-malen angeschaut und fang das total witzig. Also: Warum nicht auch für WoW? Erlaubst ist alles, ALLES, was irgend mit WoW zu tun hat. Von Irgendwas über farbenverkehrt bis hin zu selbstgemalt! Ob mit Photoshop, Paint oder was auch immer: Hauptsache, es ist was zu erkennen, was mit Wow zu tun hat.
Ich habe mal ein bisschen mit Adobe Photoshop gewerkelt und dabei ist folgendes entstanden :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neuste vom neuen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Illidan in meinen Augen
Und gleich dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sein unfehlbarer Bruder

Hier beide zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal wer ganz anders:Sylvannas und ihr Gedanke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich eröffne diesen Thread mit einem bekannten Satz:
"Und jetzt seid ihr dran.Holt eure Mal- und Bastelsachen raus!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. August 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=226
"Artattak" schreibt man übrigens "art attack" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

